# at the risk of getting kicked off the forum....



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I have to ask. Does anyone other than me actually prefer the look of bermuda at a taller HOC? Like, 2 inches? I know that's blasphemy, and I get that there is challenge in getting as short as possible, and it helps the grass thicken, etc.....but as much as everyone seems to work towards a "carpet" of bermuda, I'm thinking I don't want a carpet, I want grass, that tickles between my toes and is squishy on the feet. Am I crazy? (never mind, don't answer that!)

But seriously, am I the only one? Like, I'm impressed by the super flat, super low lawns on here, but for my own lawn I want something like what @ThickLawnThickWife has. Is that wrong? Can I still hang out here?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Not wrong at all...


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I cut my Bermuda at 3 inches. I love my lawn between 2-3 inches all year long.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Ive tried cutting mine low but it really looks so much better at 2-3 inches. My yard is very uneven so maybe thats why. But I'm with you, i love the look of taller bermuda


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

#BanHammer


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I see a lot of really nice tall lawns. I like low for the look but one of the other main reasons is difference. Pretty much everyone around here cuts at their tallest setting on their mower or close to it so going low is what makes my lawn different. When its done well, I don't care what height it is to be honest.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I do like the "puffy" look of taller bermuda in a well kept, tall cut bermuda lawn (even though it is still a weed).


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Spammage said:


> #BanHammer


 :lol:

I like the look of taller grass as well including cool season stuff. I might be one of the very few on here who only enjoys mowing because I can drink beer and listen to music. I'll never push mow again


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

ktgrok said:


> I have to ask. Does anyone other than me actually prefer the look of bermuda at a taller HOC? Like, 2 inches? I know that's blasphemy, and I get that there is challenge in getting as short as possible, and it helps the grass thicken, etc.....but as much as everyone seems to work towards a "carpet" of bermuda, I'm thinking I don't want a carpet, I want grass, that tickles between my toes and is squishy on the feet. Am I crazy? (never mind, don't answer that!)
> 
> But seriously, am I the only one? Like, I'm impressed by the super flat, super low lawns on here, but for my own lawn I want something like what @ThickLawnThickWife has. Is that wrong? Can I still hang out here?


100% agree!! I love the look of Bermuda at 2+ inches. Last year I kept mine at almost 4 inches and it still looked great. I feel like 2-3 inches is a sweet spot. Any well kept lawn looks great!!


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

My opinion is it's your yard you do what you like. As far as looks I don't mind the look of a well kept taller Bermuda. But for walking barefoot or laying in my opinion is I love my carpet Bermuda.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I've always kept my bermuda at 2-3" mostly because I thought it was how you were supposed to do it. Drive in any nice suburban neighborhood in the South and that's all you see. So I agree that the low/high esthetics are a personal preference. I think a well groomed lawn is awesome no matter the height.


----------



## Twister (Jun 21, 2019)

Common Bermuda here. I shoot for 1.5"-2". The super low carpet-look is nice but I don't have the time to work that hard at it. I think any well maintained lawn looks super; it's the uniformity of color and texture and the deep green that makes a lawn look good.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

This is my first year keeping mine at 2". Well, technically it's my first year "with" my Bermuda only lawn so that was a pretty dumb statement. I'm not 100% sure how I like it at that height. It really does show a lot of imperfections but the runners are going crazy. They are filling bare spots at an amazing pace. I may bump it up to 2.75 once the spots all fill in. I really liked how it looked at that height last year but a lot of it was fescue. You do you and be proud of it.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

gsmornot said:


> I see a lot of really nice tall lawns. I like low for the look but one of the other main reasons is difference. Pretty much everyone around here cuts at their tallest setting on their mower or close to it so going low is what makes my lawn different. When its done well, I don't care what height it is to be honest.


This is me right here as well. Seems like every lawn i see is 3" more or less around here and so i like mine to look a little different. Certainly a bit more demanding to keep it reel low as it shows any imperfection but it also drives me to level and get things closer to perfect than it currently is. Lots of really nice 3" lawns.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I do like the challenge of getting it reel low and I love how dense and thick it gets when you get down that low. If I had the time/finances to really do a full blown renovation and resod I would probably try to go reel low. That being said there is something about walking on a taller thick lawn that I just love and don't see myself getting away from. 2" seems to work well for me right now.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

3+ inches here. I cut two acres and honestly don't have the time to reel mow.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I've been trying to keep mine at 1.5" but somehow always end up at around 2. I'd only o had a reel mower though, I imagine that would really tighten up all my undulations.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm about to raise my HOC again just due to how bumpy the lawn is. My rotary makes little arcs in the grass that are kinda ugly at my current HOC. Next year I am definitely sanding. May be able to fit it in this year. IDK. I'd really like to. It's absurdly bumpy with two troughs through it.


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

Interesting to see all the 2"+ mowers here. I keep mine low, and perhaps it is my cultivar, but when it gets higher than 1" it starts getting "pillowy" and lumpy looking. And the woody legs do not feel nice on the feet lol.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Visitor said:


> Interesting to see all the 2"+ mowers here. I keep mine low, and perhaps it is my cultivar, but when it gets higher than 1" it starts getting "pillowy" and lumpy looking. And the woody legs do not feel nice on the feet lol.


Celebration is one variety that is best between 3/8-1/2. Higher and it starts to get lumpy and thatchy. Common kept taller than 3/4 runs into the problem of the stems getting longer but the green part not extending all the way down to the ground so that when it is mowed the lawn looks scalped, forcing one to do an actual scalp to take it all off.

What I like as far as heights of cut go on the various grasses are heights that are maintainable without needing to do scalps or raise height of cut. If one is not mowing low enough, that will require raising of the height of cut. Other factor in this is level of fertilization. At 1 lb of N per month, you will need to raise height of cut and scalp during the lawn growing season. Keep the N at 1/4-1/2 lb per month and it ls less likely that will be needed.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

I keep mine at 2.25". It likes that height. Anything lower and it dries out too fast. Anything higher and it gets too leggy. 
These are 2.25...



I let it get to 3" in the fall just before the tiger stripes hit.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

corneliani said:


> I've been trying to keep mine at 1.5" but somehow always end up at around 2. I'd only o had a reel mower though, I imagine that would really tighten up all my undulations.


@corneliani Beautiful lawn!!! :thumbup:

In this pic is the HOC 2 inches?


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

RDZed said:


> I keep mine at 2.25". It likes that height. Anything lower and it dries out too fast. Anything higher and it gets too leggy.
> These are 2.25...
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I am jealous that looks amazing!!!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I like my common at 2", anything lower doesn't look good to me. I prefer my Tifway 0.75"-1", although I don't really know what it would look like at 2". When I was mowing it that tall before I got a reel it was no where near as thick and dense as it is now.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

corneliani said:


> I've been trying to keep mine at 1.5" but somehow always end up at around 2. I'd only o had a reel mower though, I imagine that would really tighten up all my undulations.


Nice Westie, my parents always had one or two when I was growing up. Nice dogs but they can dig up a lawn in a hurry if you have gophers or moles around.


----------



## AdamA (Jun 6, 2019)

I like the look & feel of tall grass as well. I hope once I get it all leveled out (next season), I can let it grow longer and thicker.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

@corneliani Beautiful lawn!!! :thumbup:

In this pic is the HOC 2 inches?
[/quote]

Yes, any lower and I see my rotary mower marks. Even at this height you can see it places. I'm beginning to see a reel mower in my future now that I joined this group.. it seems to take the yard to a whole 'nother level.


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

Visitor said:


> Interesting to see all the 2"+ mowers here. I keep mine low, and perhaps it is my cultivar, but when it gets higher than 1" it starts getting "pillowy" and lumpy looking. And the woody legs do not feel nice on the feet lol.


Same here, all of my neighbors are under the assumption that Bermuda should be kept at 3 and even 4 inches. At that point, it definitely looks "pillowy" and not very uniform, and with close inspection I can see several inches of brown below the green tips. 
I definitely prefer the look and feel of reel low. I feel like Bermuda kept at 2+ is wanna-be St.Augustine. 
Whats better than having a deep green lawn that feel like carpet but doesn't tickle your ankles. 
I've been keeping my HOC at 1.5", My manual Fiskar's reel only goes to 1" and my lawn is to uneven for that. I'd like to level next season and get it down to 1".


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

im looking forward to seeing my zoysia at 2 inches when i get home from this 10 day trip (and probably a trim or two)..i really think i might prefer the higher HOC


----------



## cosgrc (May 6, 2019)

I have been keeping mine at 2.25", but recently moved the last two mows to 2.75". I may go back to 2.25", but not sure at the moment. The only reason I haven't gone lower (or even a reel mower at this time) is because I have not leveled the yard. This will be next seasons project..... Pictures of 2.75"


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

I am really surprised to see so many tall cut Bermuda lawns.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> I am really surprised to see so many tall cut Bermuda lawns.


I mean, it ultimately comes down to personal preference and what makes you and your lawn happy. 
If my 2.5" cut looked like complete garbage, I'd back it down to 1.5", and so on until it works for me. I mow it at 1-1.5" for the first maybe 2 dozen cuts in the spring and then I jack it up to 2-2.25" in the heat of the summer. The grass and soil's moisture content find a happy equilibrium at that height during long periods of 95+ degrees.

Like I was saying in the other post, once we hit daytime airtemps in the 60's and 70's, usually mid/late Sept, I back it off even more. 3" is what she goes to bed with for the winter...wait, what? :lol:


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

cosgrc said:


> I have been keeping mine at 2.25", but recently moved the last two mows to 2.75". I may go back to 2.25", but not sure at the moment. The only reason I haven't gone lower (or even a reel mower at this time) is because I have not leveled the yard. This will be next seasons project..... Pictures of 2.75"


Looks good!

What cultivar of Bermuda do you have?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have been working my way back from over 4.5 inches down to the 3 inches in stages. I let the lawn grow naturally for quite awhile while I let the herbicides translocate into the cells of the plant and get down into the nutlets of the nutsedge I have.

And I wanted to see if I could get another letter from the neo-Nazis at my HOA. They sent me another letter this month...!

They go to a lot of trouble to sit down and send me that letter. I read it and immediately throw it in the trash to thank them.

So now I am down to 3 inches HOC and the yard looks evened out again. Here in the Texas heat it helps the grass to leave it long, so most people do this during the summer months. I am still experimenting with my lawn renovations, so I may drop it to get everything on the same level, and then maintain that. It is looking good, but it is still a little tufty, if that is a word.

I need to spray fertilizer but we have been getting slammed by rain lately. I don't want everything just to wash away....

Love having free rainwater because it really helps the yard and my wallet, but I think my grass is getting pretty hangry.


----------



## BamaBermuda (Jun 12, 2018)

I prefer mine to be taller, at about 2 inches. I appreciate the low look, golf course cut but I prefer my yard be a little taller. The color is better IMO and reminds me of a football field


----------



## cosgrc (May 6, 2019)

ENC_Lawn said:


> cosgrc said:
> 
> 
> > I have been keeping mine at 2.25", but recently moved the last two mows to 2.75". I may go back to 2.25", but not sure at the moment. The only reason I haven't gone lower (or even a reel mower at this time) is because I have not leveled the yard. This will be next seasons project..... Pictures of 2.75"
> ...


Honestly, i'm not 100% sure since it was put down the builder, but I believe it's Tifway 419 based on look and characteristics.


----------



## Rick817 (Sep 7, 2017)

I usually mow at 1 3/4" in the spring then bump it up to 2.5" in the summer. I know it's not ideal height for tifway 419 but I don't think it looks bad at all.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I think the comparison of sports field vs putting green is spot on! I suck at golf but have good memories of going to high school football games, and played softball for several years, so to me that's a better association and may be why I prefer the higher, more cushion like grass.


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

Rick817 said:


> I usually mow at 1 3/4" in the spring then bump it up to 2.5" in the summer. I know it's not ideal height for tifway 419 but I don't think it looks bad at all.


When talking about this yard bad shouldn't enter the conversation. Great job :thumbup:


----------



## Rick817 (Sep 7, 2017)

Dawg1419 said:


> Rick817 said:
> 
> 
> > I usually mow at 1 3/4" in the spring then bump it up to 2.5" in the summer. I know it's not ideal height for tifway 419 but I don't think it looks bad at all.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

RDZed said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> > I am really surprised to see so many tall cut Bermuda lawns.
> ...


I do almost the exact same thing with mine. Great minds think alike I suppose


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

cosgrc said:


> I have been keeping mine at 2.25", but recently moved the last two mows to 2.75". I may go back to 2.25", but not sure at the moment. The only reason I haven't gone lower (or even a reel mower at this time) is because I have not leveled the yard. This will be next seasons project..... Pictures of 2.75"


I love this look you got going.. it's soft and plush.. and GREEN! 
One thing I noticed with a lawn in my neighborhood that mows with a reel mower is that it lacks that depth & softness... and it feels like you're walking on dirt. Albeit I think I need to go see some really nice reel lawns because his may not be a good example. But still, the 2" cut on a tight hybrid bermudagrass with the really fine blades is really something to behold. You sir have mastered that!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

My lawn cut tall 1.5-2" last year before the reel, and cut at 3/8" with the reel this year. Both look good imho. I know the tall cut happens to be very dark green. Conditions were perfect at that time. :lol:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

dtillman5 said:


> My lawn cut tall 1.5-2" last year before the reel, and cut at 3/8" with the reel this year. Both look good imho. I know the tall cut happens to be very dark green. Conditions were perfect at that time. :lol:


Looks very good both ways. IMHO reel cut looks more natural in color and still stands out. Look at both pics against the neighbors! Reel cutting takes a lot of initial work and more cuts during the week. Rotary cut is a twice a week job at most. I like being outside and the subtle challenges of both so I use a reel on the front and mower on the back :thumbup:


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@ctrav agree ^


----------

